# Skullcroft Crypt



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is my intended "centrepiece" project for '08 - the Skullcroft Crypt. The basic dimensions are 8' x 8' (plan) and 8' to 10' high depending on how crazy I get with the roof. I plan an open doorway and people may (or may not) be invited to enter the interior.










The basic building is divided into four walls (front + back + 2 sides) which can then be unbolted and collapsed into an easy storage arrangement - as seen in the sketch. The roof is also partitioned (3 pc.) but I haven't figured a way to stuff them inside the wall sections during storage mode...

I guess it is a typical light framing lumber (2x3's) with varying thickness of foam board cladding. A few questions have come up in these initial phases that perhaps others have dwelt with as well.

1. Does it need a floor? My wife thinks so - although I was not planning to have one. I was just going to put it on the grass at one corner of the yard. If it really needed something, perhaps some heavy black/dark canvas.

2. If it is not open to public entry, then what else could go inside. I have seen some very elaborate crypt "inhabitants" on other's examples (FCC's, etc), but are there any simple effects/props that I could employ. I am not up to doing an FCC or other complex prop at this time. A tomb perhaps?

3. There would be at least one window placed at the back and could have one in each of the side walls as well. I was thinking that stained glass would be the proper thing to do (say some Celtic knots). What methods are best to create non-glass stained glass pieces (and cheap... and easy...  ).

Thanks for input and comments.


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

WOW
OK that looks cool; but, can I ask what soft wear did you use to do the drawing in?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

how about a plain ole gauze ghostie..hook 1 or 2 blacklights on the inside front facing the ghost...
or something different white bats under blacklight


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

TNBrad - it is called Google Sketchup and there is an unlimited "free" version for personal use that runs on both Mac & PC.

http://sketchup.google.com/

I use the Pro version, and the only Pro feature used to build the model seen here was some "follow me" tool work to get the cornice laid out (it can be done with push/pull but is more effort).

Sketchup is dirt simple to use (absolutely no previous CAD skills required), just a basic familiarity with 3 dimensional geometry and the results are impressive. It also does very basic "fly-by" animations (e.g. camera position moves) and can export mpeg videos for display. It also exports OBJ's and 3DS's for use in other photo-real rendering packages. Although the basic version may not have all those export features.

Lilly - Thanks for the idea(s). I was almost thinking about a "balanced" mobile similar to those ones you see made to be like birds with flapping wings). In this case, I could arrange the body from the centre point and then hang an arm on either side. Then add a small rotating fan on slow speed (hidden in the back of the crypt) to keep her wavering in the air. Ditto for the bats.

Do you just use light gauge wire to form a basic shape and then apply the gauze?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hellvin said:


> TNBrad - it is called Google Sketchup and there is an unlimited "free" version for personal use that runs on both Mac & PC.
> 
> http://sketchup.google.com/
> 
> ...


Wow, had no idea this was out there. Was looking at the demo animation - forget Visio for laying out my yard - hell, might even go the pro version.

As for a floor, don't think it's necessary as most ToTs aren't even looking down if it's a walkthrough. Definitely not necessary if for display only. And even so, a couple sheets 1/2" plywood sealed with nothing more than some gray primer.

You should really try a FCG - I know it may look intimidating but they're actually remarkably simplistic to build. You don't have to go aluminum, mine was made from scraps of wood. You could even slap one together out of PVC. They really are one of the best bangs for the buck and work.

-TM


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

For the stain glass i have seen someone here i think it was get good results using the crushed glass plastic light covers for flourscents (drop ceiling panels) covered with a film with the image on it .

Looked really good and fairly cheap to accomplish


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

TerrorMaster - Yes, it is an impressive product (and I kinda *sigh* because, since Google has bought the rights, the product has basically flat-lined for two years now....).

Apparently some of the more interesting uses include movie productions (set arrangements, camera moves, etc.), military ops, and the obvious architectural & engineering applications.

I will keep you posted on any potential FCC developements.

Scream'73 - thanks for the insight on glass effects.

****

Just as an aside - I see the term "TOT" or, as above, "ToT" but am not sure the exact meaning (although I presume something to do with kids...).


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Ahh - I just clued in: TOT = Trick-or-Treat, or -Treaters!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Trick Or Treaters = TOT


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That looks hellagood!

1. I don't think a floor is needed.

2. A flying crank ghost would be perfect.

3. I've made some faux stained glass windows. Check them out here: http://home.comcast.net/~v.bariteau/images/demo.jpg I actually started a how to for my web site, but never finished it and have no step by step pictures. If you would like, PM me with your email and I will send you the unfinished doc. There might be enough info for you to get started. With your talent, you wouldn't have any problem filling in the blanks.


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks guys - I am actually going to sub-contract the windows to my wife (who is the artist and can translate these suggestion/ideas into reality).

Speaking of "witch"... I'm still trying to get a "haunt name" for her... but not much rhymes with "Tina", so no luck thus far (our daughter is easy - she's "Gremily"... ). Any suggestions?


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

Hellvin said:


> I'm still trying to get a "haunt name" for her... but not much rhymes with "Tina", so no luck thus far... Any suggestions?


How about DD Tina?
or Serpentina?
or even Guillotina!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

H..
All I use is a plastic white bag stuffed with more bags for head area,
one wire coat hanger cut on bottom rung in the middle. stretch these 2 pieces out
tape ends so it doesnt poke thru gauze later
straighten the handle out, poke thru bag and thru gauze on top then re bend the hook'
I have a pic in my album on here you can check if you want.

HZ.. you really should finish that how to on your galss..those are nice


----------

